# Help Identifying Name? Ranitomeya



## Malachite047 (Mar 27, 2019)

So I went to a reptile expo with two bioactive tanks all ready for frogs. But the breeder I was going to purchase from sold out on all of the darts I really wanted. This gal was $75 and just had the Ranitomeya tag. I asked him what she was, but I forgot the name


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I would say this is likely Ranitomeya amazonica


----------



## Malachite047 (Mar 27, 2019)

Chris S said:


> I would say this is likely Ranitomeya amazonica


Thank you!!


----------



## eMCRay (Mar 24, 2020)

I think it may be the "French Guiana Yellow" morph actually.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

More likely this than Amazonicus. But it could be one of a half dozen different locales. The only person who _hopefully_ knows, is the one who sold it to you.

_I think it may be the "French Guiana Yellow" morph actually._


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

'French Guiana Yellow' is a locale/morph of R. amazonica (previously classified as R. ventrimaculata), but I would agree that is likely the locale!


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yeah, it screams Ventrimaculatas (some local or another) to me. Honestly, I haven't kept up with the re-classifications.

Amazonica came along _after_ Ventrimaculatas had been around quite awhile (and like I said, I know they've been reclassified).

But I think my real point here is, all we can do is guess. The only person who might know for sure is the person who she got them from. Hopefully that person has a clue on their provenance.

s



Chris S said:


> 'French Guiana Yellow' is a locale/morph of R. amazonica (previously classified as R. ventrimaculata), but I would agree that is likely the locale!


----------

